# Based on this, is this person an INTJ or a INTP?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

"Question" -> Topics he discussed -> [Tangents]

"Are you an introvert?" -> Introversion -> Pretending to be extroverted -> Conformity -> His interest in clothes -> "Costumes/Masks" -> Interest in psychology -> Dislike of labels* -> Sociology/Psychology/etc being all the same -> Him experiencing depression -> Thinks hes bipolar -> Close but few friends/having many acquaintances -> Why he smokes.

"what's your major?" ->*tips pertaining to Major -> His status (Senior class) -> Classes he'll be taking -> Plans after college* -> Where he's from* -> -> His age -> Where he's*stays at(he lives in an apartment)-> Dislike for sports (when with family) -> What his job is -> Dislike of co-workers (focus on looks) -> Discussions with homeless people -> The class he's missing -> His planned profession

Then eventually it backtracked into some topics mentioned already.

*means I asked since it seemed natural to and he told/expanded.



I didn't get asked about myself too much. Don't know if the duration matters, I can elaborate if needed. I've had minor talks with him but to this length.

I have a feeling she's INTJ, possibly IN for sure.


----------



## Grimloe (Jan 4, 2012)

This kind of sounds like a conversation I would typically have with a friend of mine. I thought he was an INTJ but he took several tests that came out INTP. He seems to agree with the INTP outcome as well.

So I would probably say INTP.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

This could be any type. That line of conversation could be _me_. I very often go through topics like this.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Would typing up texts by this person help?


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with @Owfin. That could even be me.

I say you look into the INTJ/INTP cognitive functions. Or have him take a good online test.


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like an INTJ because he doesn't get asked about his personality a lot. INTP's are usually called out quicker about being different then INTJ's.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I need a better example of a conversation. That was hard to follow and left a lot of room open for interpretation.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

wiarumas said:


> I need a better example of a conversation. That was hard to follow and left a lot of room open for interpretation.


Do you have any specific questions? 

If I can provide it, I'll list it.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Vexed said:


> Do you have any specific questions?
> 
> If I can provide it, I'll list it.


What were the tips pertaining to her major?

What were her plans after college?

Why did she dislike sports? What was her reasoning and logic?

What is her job?

What did she say specifically about her coworkers?

What did she say specifically about homeless people?

etc.

Any type could talk about these subjects. Its the details of which, and the way its presented that is important.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

How to make one's work look more important.

Moving onto the other side of the states.

Don't know, just mentioned that it isn't interesting

That the gay and female ones obess about their looks is annoying.

That he randomly talks to them.


----------



## Synestheme (Jul 20, 2010)

Vexed said:


> How to make one's work look more important.


Sounds INTJ, INTPs would be too busy thinking about how to make their work more awesome to worry about making it looks important. :tongue:

More seriously, that's a rather conventional conversation pattern you posted here so there's not enough data. Your best bet is to read up on the differences between Ni/Ne and Ti/Te, and try to analyze the way he thinks and talks about things rather than the topics of discussion themselves. If you've ever heard an INTJ argue with an INTP the contrast is crystal clear.


edit - found a few interesting threads through the search function :

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/1998-intp-intj-differences.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/70162-difference-between-intj-intp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/67608-intj-intp-type-am-i.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/64102-intj-fi-vs-intp-fe.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/61830-biggest-differences-between-intj-intp.html

and this : http://www.typologycentral.com/forums/nt-rationale/23302-intj-vs-intp-guide.html


----------



## Mawcliy (Dec 2, 2011)

I've baffled my friends by having random interactions/conversations with homeless or random people who approach me first (P and inferior Fe?), and also go on tangents that people sometimes can't or don't want to follow (Ne+P?). -INTP


----------

